# detailing handbook (pdf) maybe more for the novice



## danny-wax

found this and thought it might be useful if in wrong section then feel free to move to relative section thanks danny

also has polish/compound charts and pad chart pg 84+

http://home.comcast.net/~michael.cohen1/Detailing_Hand_Book.pdf


----------



## ardenvxr

good read thanks


----------



## muzzer

Looking forward to reading this tomorrow, thanks for that :thumb:


----------



## Clngai

Thanks! Its great for a beginner like me!


----------



## deegan1979

A very helpfull read. Thanks for posting


----------



## Wingnuts

That's my new lunch time reading at work


----------



## danwel

Thanks, some interesting stuff in there


----------



## danny-wax

no probs hope this helped some 1 on dw  :thumb:


----------



## marc147

Thank you  great read


----------



## Bartl

Thanks for posting


----------



## rhys78

thanks thats very useful!


----------



## Rebel007

Not read it yet but intend to so thanks for posting it. As a relative newcomer this sort of guide is priceless and will certainly point me in the right direction (I have a feeling it will cost me more money though  )


----------



## danny-wax

Rebel007 said:


> Not read it yet but intend to so thanks for posting it. As a relative newcomer this sort of guide is priceless and will certainly point me in the right direction (I have a feeling it will cost me more money though  )


not really depending on what products pads etc that you have. im a newbie still on here signed up couple of months ago and after seeing some peoples work on here has really inspired me and want to just get stuck in but takes time my friend its all a learning process :thumb: ps i started feet first by getting a silverline rotary :buffer:


----------



## Les Brock

Usefull - thanks for posting


----------



## Page206

thanks


----------



## Page206

well written


----------



## Cy-Zuki

Bugger! It has gone!


----------



## JB052

Cy-Zuki said:


> Bugger! It has gone!


Yep, link no longer working at the moment.


----------



## moochinabout

I wonder if someone has it and can upload it again, I'd like to see this.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Juke_Fan

Try this


----------



## fatboy_coach

Juke_Fan said:


> Try this


Thanks for that :thumb:


----------



## Cy-Zuki

Yep Juke fan it worked - many thanks.


----------



## Demetrios72

Juke_Fan said:


> Try this


Nice one :thumb:


----------



## moochinabout

Thx juke👍

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slaav

Yes - thanks from me also!

Just been reading it and looking forward to next weekend now - Metallic Blue car sitting outside having been properly washed and only getting an AG Aqua wax now as getting late


----------



## Jam*

Thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## STU3YP

Doesn't b seem to wrk? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lincs Poacher

Great stuff, downloaded, printed and filed.

LP


----------



## rdp50734

I downloaded it but it said it was empty??


----------



## Lincs Poacher

rdp50734 said:


> I downloaded it but it said it was empty??


If your still struggling pm me your email address and I'll send you a copy via bigfile.

LP:detailer:


----------



## rdp50734

PM sent, thanks.


----------



## Juke_Fan

Will check the link tonight - nothing has changed since I uploaded a copy so it should still be accessible unless gremlins have got to it


----------



## SBM

I Just tried it and it works fine JukeFan :thumb:


----------



## Lincs Poacher

rdp50734 said:


> PM sent, thanks.


check your mail.

LP


----------



## Lincs Poacher

Juke_Fan said:


> Will check the link tonight - nothing has changed since I uploaded a copy so it should still be accessible unless gremlins have got to it


It worked fine for me yesterday morning.


----------



## Blacky010_10

I woul love a guide like this but can't seem to access either??

Anyone have a PDF they could message me


----------



## camerashy

Download worked fine for me, even on to my iPad which in the past there has always been an issue.


----------



## Blacky010_10

Got it now.. Wouldn't work earlier .. Some light reading now.. Lol


----------



## M123

link not working... any chance someone can send me copy please? thanks in advance!


----------



## Jack R

Just opened from this link fine, shall be reading it later.
https://mega.nz/#!6BAljKpD!wCEvSBKBSc0rG0hLnxcCBJdrB6TVrx73rNVpnAH_LdY


----------



## floopsy

Great info thanks!


----------

